# BFI wheel spacer vibration



## Deaks2 (Mar 10, 2001)

Yesterday I installed BFI wheel spacers and I have quite a bit of vibration while accelerating at higher speeds (i.e.: 70 kph and up) and at highway speeds. 

I installed the 10 mm spacer (http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfi10whsp5x.html) up front and the 15 mm spacer (http://store.blackforestindustries.c...155x10011.html) in the rear. I am using my stock wheels (Detroits). 

Wheels were torqued in a star pattern at 90 lbs as I usually do. Since these are hub and wheel centric I am surprised to be getting vibrations. 

Any ideas?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

if the wheel was ever at all unbalanced, the vibrations are magnified when you space them out. could need to get the wheels rebalanced. or the spacers are junk. I've been having issues with BFI lately, myself.


----------



## Deaks2 (Mar 10, 2001)

Follow up:

I received my H&R 2055571B 10 mm spacers from Essex Distributors.

As you can see from the pictures below, the H&R spacers have a similar construction to the 15 mm BFI spacers with a pronounced lip for the wheel to rest on. The 10 mm BFI spacers only have a beveled lip.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Wow.

The H&Rs look so much better.

You really get what you pay for.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the BFI spacers have notoriously "only worked for OEM VW wheels"


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

i know i was running some wheels at one time that were torqued down to 90 lb, and i actually lost lug nuts resulting in my wheel being held on by one remaining lug nut and me on the side of the highway :thumbdown:


----------



## Deaks2 (Mar 10, 2001)

syntax said:


> I think the BFI spacers have notoriously "only worked for OEM VW wheels"


This entire experiences was with my Detroits.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

j.burton50 said:


> i know i was running some wheels at one time that were torqued down to 90 lb, and i actually lost lug nuts resulting in my wheel being held on by one remaining lug nut and me on the side of the highway :thumbdown:


this makes my lawsuit senses tingle.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Deaks2 said:


> This entire experiences was with my Detroits.


how very interesting.


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

syntax said:


> this makes my lawsuit senses tingle.


oh i was livid, they thought that 4 free lug nuts and torquing them down to 100 lb was enough, and i was too mad to speak to anyone and since it didnt mess anything up i eventually just let it go. but dam!

OP dont mean to thread jack, sorry.


----------

